# Some new pictures :)



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Hi everyone, sorry haven't been on too much this last week but it's been busy here. Got the chance to snap a few pictures though. We went and visited Gracie, the puppy who has the ectopic urator, and she is doing great. She is almost four months old and lives on a big farm with two Goldens. Her tummy is all cleared up on the outside and she is scheduled for surgery in two weeks. There are some cute pictures of her too. Buddy and Bern laid new eggs and I have all my fake eggs out under mates, so in a pinch I took two little rubber stamps (the kind with a little round picture on the end), wrapped them in white medical tape, and slipped those under. They're, ahem, due to hatch in a few weeks.  They are laying on them just like regular eggs. It's so funny. I'll try to add some pics of them too. Hope everyone is well. Enjoy.  

http://picasaweb.google.com/awrats3333/Feb1608


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Great pics MJ. Thanks for sharing them. I always enjoy your pics.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Maryjane,

I really enjoyed the pics of Gracie and the other dog/s and the cat , and of course the birds. Little Tot is just a doll. Isn't it amazing how many pigeons can squeeze themselves into one tub?

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Your pictures are great, Maryjane. 
Many thanks for sharing them. 

In advance, I'd like to wish Gracie a speedy & ueventful recovery from her upcoming surgery.

Cindy


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I put the pictures on slideshow at 4 seconds, had to go back and increase the time because it wasn't giving me enough time to look at these great pictures!

The one with the caption "Cool" is so funny. If that isn't ecstacy on a pigeon's face, I don't know what is.

So glad to see Gracie enjoying herself. She is a beautiful dog.


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi MJ,

Loved your new pictures especially the one Maggie also enjoyed with the pidge in full splash mode! Fantastic photo! 

Lindi


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wonderful photos, MJ! Thanks so much for sharing them with us!

Terry


----------



## jojo67 (Jul 14, 2007)

great photos maryjane, i love them type of dogs , the cooool picture i must also agree is the best ,


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey MJ - hang on to that bath picture for the contest - could be a winner!  It is a wonderful picture.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Oh Toto is absolutely ADORABLE!!!!! Love that little guy and his colors are so beautiful! 

Cindy


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Glad you stopped in with more great photos/captions, Maryjane!

You know how sometimes you go through a photo album and wonder when it's gonna end? With yours I'm always clicking the next arrow and disappointed when it finishes!!!

That Coooool pic is a contest winner for sure! The way you got the water droplets in mid air without blurring is beyond me! And mostly the look on the birdie's face is awesome!
I got this large plastic red litter pan so the birds can bathe together and they love it! I think your birds are saying, "Time to call Bath-Fitter, Mom!" LOL

Really loved the dog kissing the cat pic! So cute!
Will definitely remember cute Gracie in prayer for her surgery.
She looks so spunky with her new friend.

What a beautiful farm....my dream with the lake and pool!
Baby lamb looks as though he was in 'time-out' by the tree.

Thanks as always for another fun visit!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Gotta go with the rest. The "cooooool" picture is just too sweet. Like Maggie I had to extend the 4 seconds. We all just LOVE your pictures.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks everyone! I'm glad you all enjoy them as much as I do. That little Toto is just a love. I had a friend to visit yesterday and Toto just sat on my finger as happy as can be while he was fawned over.  He makes the cutest sound, I'll have to get it on a video. It's not so much a squeak as a "Ph-chip, phhhh chip" almost like he's saying "fidget".


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

a "picture might be worth a thousand words" but yours are more like a million, and the captions are too cute! i love the pidgey "coool!" photo, but toto is the most adorable ever!


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

maryjane said:


> Thanks everyone! I'm glad you all enjoy them as much as I do. That little Toto is just a love. I had a friend to visit yesterday and Toto just sat on my finger as happy as can be while he was fawned over.  He makes the cutest sound, I'll have to get it on a video. It's not so much a squeak as a "Ph-chip, phhhh chip" almost like he's saying "fidget".


TOO CUTE! I CAN IMAGINE THAT CUTE LITTLE PHHH-CHIP SOUND!
IF YOU DO GET A VIDEO CLIP AND POST IT ON YOUR ALBUM, PLEASE LET US KNOW! I should talk...I have about 30 pics that I want to add to my album since Christmas!!!


----------



## mini paul (Sep 16, 2007)

nbdyuknow said:


> a "picture might be worth a thousand words" but yours are more like a million, and the captions are too cute! i love the pidgey "coool!" photo, but toto is the most adorable ever!


great bird`s love the dog`s.


----------

